# Versch. Menüs in Applets



## spong3bob (6. Dez 2006)

Hallo!

Ich würd gerne bei meinem Spiel, welches ich schon programmiert habe (mit Applets , repaint, usw..) ein eigenes Menü für Einstellungen machen, bzw. ein Hauptmenü, von wo aus man dann das spiel starten kann..

ist das ohne canvas überhaupt gscheit möglich, bzw. wenn ja würd ich mich über lösungen freuen (hab bis jetzt leider noch nix mit 2dGraphics gmacht, usw, und alles mit g.fillRect, usw.....)

Danke im Voraus

spong3bob


----------



## Wildcard (6. Dez 2006)

Menü ist wohl ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff  :wink: 
Was willst du machen? Ein eigenes Menü zeichnen, eine Menüleiste einbauen, oder GUI-Komponenten verwenden?


----------



## spong3bob (6. Dez 2006)

also ich hab mir das so gedacht:

man startet das Programm. woraufhin amal eine sansicht kommt, wo man mit 2 buttons auswählen kann (Einstellungen / Spiel)
wenn man auf Einstellungen klickt soll man dann diverse punkte zum eintragn, bzw anhakerln, oä. haben, und dann wieder einen button speichern...sobald ich den drück komm ich wieder zurück zum "hauptmenü", wenn ich jetzt auf spiel drück, dann komm ich zum spiel, und hab aber noch die ganzen einstellungen gespeichert (speed, name, .....)
Jetzt is die Frage, ob sich das mit Applets gut machen lässt, oder ob man da nicht schon andere "Methoden" braucht???

(Ich verwende keine Canvas, sondern nur ein Applet mit init, start, stop, destroy, paint, repaint Methoden)


----------



## Wildcard (6. Dez 2006)

Du brauchst ein Panel. Dir jetzt alles zu erklären ist zu aufwendig, lies am besten das entsprechende Kapitel im Java Buch/Tutorial deiner Wahl.


----------



## spong3bob (7. Dez 2006)

hmm

hab mich jetzt ein bisschen mit swing beschäftigt, und mit JPanel, gibts bei JApplet eine methode, die das selbe macht, wie die paint, oder wie lauft das ???

gehts, dass ich ein spiel, dass ich mit awt programmiert habe in einem JPanel zu öffnen, bei mir schreibt er da nämlich einen fehler mit der paint() methode im spiel (is irgendwie klar )
áber wie lösen??


----------



## Wildcard (7. Dez 2006)

Swing und AWT besser nicht mischen. Entweder oder.


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (11. Dez 2006)

AWT stellt ja auch GUI Komponenten wie Frames, Buttons, TextAreas etc bereit. Die sind vielleicht nicht so komfortabel zu benutzen wie die Swing Gegenstücke, aber gehen tut es. Man muss eben "mehr selbermachen".

Edit: Je nachdem was genau du machen willst, kann es auch genausoviel oder minimal mehr Arbeit sein, ein eigenes Menu zu malen. Das sieht halt meistens besser aus, weil man es passend zum Spiel machen kann.


----------

